# Unnoticed members



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Today I've just noticed a member that has been here for 6.5 months and made almost 1000 very nice, friendly and caring posts.
For some reason they seem to have been invisible, they haven't made any friends and don't seem to have much rep (which I think they deserve)
I find it a pity that such a nice member can go so unnoticed


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> Today I've just noticed a member that has been here *for 6.5 months and made almost 1000 very nice, friendly and caring posts.
> For some reason they seem to have been invisible, they haven't made any friends and don't seem to have much rep (which I think they deserve)
> I find it a pity that such a nice member can go so unnoticed *


*

* You could befriend them,and obviously they haven't gone unnoticed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

good you have the time to read lots of posts


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

maybe they dont know much about the friends thing? its not bothered me, i just like people to talk to


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Well that sucks - who are they? I'm sure no one would mean to overlook anyone, it's just things move so quickly! 

I'll happily talk to them as I'm sure everyone else will 

Em
xx


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah and me i will be there freind


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> [/B] You could befriend them,and obviously they haven't gone unnoticed.


I have 


borderer said:


> good you have the time to read lots of posts


Just looked back at posts when I noticed a few nice posts today 



Carla-Jade said:


> maybe they dont know much about the friends thing? its not bothered me, i just like people to talk to


But you have 13 friends on your list


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

borderer said:


> good you have the time to read lots of posts


............
:frown2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Can I just add, that this person is unaware of this thread and even my friends request at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

rona said:


> Today I've just noticed a member that has been here for 6.5 months and made almost 1000 very nice, friendly and caring posts.
> For some reason they seem to have been invisible, they haven't made any friends and don't seem to have much rep (which I think they deserve)
> I find it a pity that such a nice member can go so unnoticed


Take it you ain't talking about me then!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

rona said:


> Can I just add, that this person is unaware of this thread and even my friends request at the moment.


Well I think it's lovely that you have noticed someone that deserves some recognition! Shame more of us don't follow your example Rona


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Ha HAAAA Rona now thats why i really like the new like button because i think it will recognise those members who post nice things but fly under the radar a bit on here 

There are lots of posts today i wouldnt necessarily have repped someone for but i have "liked" and i have noticed likes from lots of members that i might not have noticed before so it flags them up to me


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> maybe they dont know much about the friends thing? its not bothered me, i just like people to talk to


I didnt know/realise about the friends thing either.  Then I noticed it and started friends requests to a few that I liked going on their posts. 



rona said:


> I have


Think you and DT were my first friends. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

bird said:


> Think you and DT were my first friends. :thumbup:


Thats coz you never knew us!:scared::scared:

No!! seriously! we ARE friendly folk:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thats coz you never knew us!:scared::scared:
> 
> No!! seriously! we ARE friendly folk:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## toria (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

People are only as 'noticed' as they make themselves be. If they post new threads, join in with chat and start adding people as friends & chatting to them then they will soon become 'noticed'.

Perhaps the member doesn't want to be a big part of the forum? Perhaps they are happy with just chipping in every now and then and are enjoying their time on the forum as they are. Maybe they don't have all that much time to spend on the forum?

I think people on here are very much the same as they would be in a real life social situation. Some are extroverts and would be keeping the conversation going and be mingling with everyone, whereas some would be introverts and would rather listen to the conversation, or just add their two penneth here and there without taking too big a part in the happenings. Obviously most people are much more confident with the anonymity of being behind a computer screen but it still happens.

I think there are loads of people here in a similar way, such as those who have been here a long time and don't have many posts, or those who have not been here long but have quite a lot of posts..... they appear to be 'unnoticed' by the majority but the reality is they just stick to their sections, and they are quite often the ones who give out the best advice and have a vast amount of knowledge. I once ventured into the cat section and found loads of members who appeared to be very well established on the forum but I had never seen them before! They must just stick to the cats section, which I never look at.

If people want to be noticed on the forum then they will make themselves noticed, they shouldn't need pushing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> People are only as 'noticed' as they make themselves be. If they post new threads, join in with chat and start adding people as friends & chatting to them then they will soon become 'noticed'.
> 
> Perhaps the member doesn't want to be a big part of the forum? Perhaps they are happy with just chipping in every now and then and are enjoying their time on the forum as they are. Maybe they don't have all that much time to spend on the forum?
> 
> ...


I haven't named them and they still have the option to continue as they are.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Ha HAAAA Rona now thats why i really like the new like button because i think it will recognise those members who post nice things but fly under the radar a bit on here
> 
> There are lots of posts today i wouldnt necessarily have repped someone for but i have "liked" and i have noticed likes from lots of members that i might not have noticed before so it flags them up to me


I was just going to start a thread asking how I could use the like button! I thought I'd missed it and got really worried I'd not likededed people  Where is it and what do i do *flaps around in a panic*

Em 
xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

rona said:


> I haven't named them and they still have the option to continue as they are.


I know, never said you didn't - just giving a few reasons as to why they may not have become noticed


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I was just going to start a thread asking how I could use the like button! I thought I'd missed it and got really worried I'd not likededed people  Where is it and what do i do *flaps around in a panic*
> 
> Em
> xx


If you look to the right of each post you will see the word "like", just click it :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I was just going to start a thread asking how I could use the like button! I thought I'd missed it and got really worried I'd not likededed people  Where is it and what do i do *flaps around in a panic*
> 
> Em
> xx





RAINYBOW said:


> If you look to the right of each post you will see the word "like", just click it :thumbup:


Why is this conversation going on on my thread  
Being as I'm not overly impressed with the system surrounding like


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> If you look to the right of each post you will see the word "like", just click it :thumbup:


:mellow:

Oh! So i do!

Thanks lots! :thumbup: I can be so ditzy sometimes! Thank you :thumbup:

Em

xx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

And can i ask another question, what is the 'friend' thing used for please.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Rolosmum said:


> And can i ask another question, what is the 'friend' thing used for please.


You can befriend people that you like.
You have to go to their profile page to befriend though


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rona said:


> Why is this conversation going on on my thread
> Being as I'm not overly impressed with the system surrounding like


Just being helpful and friendly Rona


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Rolosmum said:


> And can i ask another question, what is the 'friend' thing used for please.


You should be getting notification through any minute.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have to admit to not using the "friend" thing, I accept them when the notification comes up as they are all lovely folk  but I wouldnt even know how to ask someone to be "friends" :lol:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I love to accept them if people send them but I don't send them because it seems to assumptive... I never know at what point people become 'friends'... like my work colleagues that I get on well with, or uni people that I sit with every week... are they friends or acquaintance or just people I talk to? I just don't know. =[


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> People are only as 'noticed' as they make themselves be. If they post new threads, join in with chat and start adding people as friends & chatting to them then they will soon become 'noticed'.
> 
> Perhaps the member doesn't want to be a big part of the forum? Perhaps they are happy with just chipping in every now and then and are enjoying their time on the forum as they are. Maybe they don't have all that much time to spend on the forum?
> 
> ...


Excellent post and very true,I dont think everyone wants to get to deep into the forum but enjoys the time here and the posts.
Very much like myself on the forum and in the real world....I know all the regular posters and enjoy joining in with them at times but do like to read and watch rather than post....then people dont know me as I dont post so often as the next person and then I recieve less friends and rep....but im happy with that perhap's Im just a grumpy old woman:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

mollymo said:


> Excellent post and very true,I dont think everyone wants to get to deep into the forum but enjoys the time here and the posts.
> Very much like myself on the forum and in the real world....I know all the regular posters and enjoy joining in with them at times but do like to read and watch rather than post....then people dont know me as I dont post so often as the next person and then I recieve less friends and rep....but im happy with that perhap's Im just a grumpy old woman:lol:


I know yoohoo :lol: :lol:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> I have to admit to not using the "friend" thing, I accept them when the notification comes up as they are all lovely folk  but I wouldnt even know how to ask someone to be "friends" :lol:


I agree I do think its akward to ask people to be friend's 

I feel like im at school looking for friend's so also dont do it often


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Chinquary said:


> I love to accept them if people send them but I don't send them because it seems to assumptive... I never know at what point people become 'friends'... like my work colleagues that I get on well with, or uni people that I sit with every week... are they friends or acquaintance or just people I talk to? I just don't know. =[


That sounds like me, on fb i always feel odd if i want to send a friend request to someone, cos it seems presumptuous!!, and then i get to thinking if they wanted me as a friend they would ask me, so if I am brave enough and they accept I then feel odd!! Way to much thought me thinks!!!!!

I do quite like the like though!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> I love to accept them if people send them but I don't send them because it seems to assumptive... I never know at what point people become 'friends'... like my work colleagues that I get on well with, or uni people that I sit with every week... are they friends or acquaintance or just people I talk to? I just don't know. =[


I'm exactly the same, I've accepted requests but only sent one, I think it's even harder to know when to define someone as a friend online.
I must admit to worrying about making a fool of myself by sending a request that comes across as unwarranted TBH


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> I know yoohoo :lol: :lol:


 Hooray got one friend that knows me :lol::lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Thorne said:


> I'm exactly the same, I've accepted requests but only sent one, I think it's even harder to know when to define someone as a friend online.
> I must admit to worrying about making a fool of myself by sending a request that comes across as unwarranted TBH


I can't imagine anyone would ever be offended by a friend request or think it inappropriate 

I never think to do the requesting because i kind of forget the options there but i am always happy to get one, some requests i have had have just been because they like my Oscar pics which i think is lovely


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I can't imagine anyone would ever be offended by a friend request or think it inappropriate
> 
> I never think to do the requesting because i kind of forget the options there but i am always happy to get one, some requests i have had have just been because they like my Oscar pics which i think is lovely


i think its nice when you get a friend request because it means you are liked by people :thumbup: (sorry to but in)


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I hardly ever really send requests unless i think someone may maybe like it..takes too much thinking and iI am a shrinking violet at times...took me months to send some.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> i think its nice when you get a friend request because it means you are liked by people :thumbup: (sorry to but in)


I agree


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

just go for it and be brave and ask people to be your friends you dont know until you try


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> i think its nice when you get a friend request because it means you are liked by people :thumbup: (sorry to but in)


You aren't butting in, you are adding to the thread :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

rona said:


> Today *I've *just noticed a member that has been here for *26.5* months and made almost *22,000 *very nice, friendly and caring posts.
> For some reason they seem to have been invisible, they haven't *made any friends and don't seem to have much rep *(which *I *think they deserve)
> *I *find it a pity that such a *nice member *can go so unnoticed


Aaaw Rona honey, no need to play coy with us. You aren't unnoticed! I know you're a bit shy  [cough, cough] :001_rolleyes: but speak up more and you'll find us a really friendly bunch! :001_tt2: Friendship request, rep, and like on their way....xxx :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Kiwi said:


> Aaaw Rona honey, no need to play coy with us. You aren't unnoticed! I know you're a bit shy  [cough, cough] :001_rolleyes: but speak up more and you'll find us a really friendly bunch! :001_tt2: Friendship request, rep, and like on their way....xxx :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
I've run out of rep otherwise you'd get one


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> You can befriend people that you like.
> You have to go to their profile page to befriend though


no you dont you can 'add to contacts' under their name
still takes you away from the thread thogh...


Chinquary said:


> I love to accept them if people send them but I don't send them because it seems to assumptive... I never know at what point people become 'friends'... like my work colleagues that I get on well with, or uni people that I sit with every week... are they friends or acquaintance or just people I talk to? I just don't know. =[


^^ ditto that


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Thorne said:


> I'm exactly the same, I've accepted requests but only sent one, I think it's even harder to know when to define someone as a friend online.
> I must admit to worrying about making a fool of myself by sending a request that comes across as unwarranted TBH





Rolosmum said:


> That sounds like me, on fb i always feel odd if i want to send a friend request to someone, cos it seems presumptuous!!, and then i get to thinking if they wanted me as a friend they would ask me, so if I am brave enough and they accept I then feel odd!! Way to much thought me thinks!!!!!
> 
> I do quite like the like though!


Exactly. I like having friends but it's worth ignoring that I can add people to save any embarrassment.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I'm 2 away from 1000 posts now. :eek6: Been here over 2 years and only collected 13 friends **sniffs**

I reckon lots of people fall under the radar but still chime in anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I dont think people intentionaly ignore people, like me I miss loads of posts cos I cant get on here till late
And then Im usually too off my head to read most posts


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Well I'm 2 away from 1000 posts now. :eek6: Been here over 2 years and only collected 13 friends **sniffs**
> 
> I reckon lots of people fall under the radar but still chime in anyway :thumbup:


you need to get to 1000 so we can have a party thread...


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Well I'm 2 away from 1000 posts now. :eek6: Been here over 2 years and only collected 13 friends **sniffs**
> 
> I reckon lots of people fall under the radar but still chime in anyway :thumbup:


ooooo soon to be VIP then


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I haven't got many friends either, so I'm befriending everybody on this thread! Coming, ready or not ....and take your fingers off those ignore buttons please! :lol:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> I have to admit to not using the "friend" thing, I accept them when the notification comes up as they are all lovely folk  but I wouldnt even know how to ask someone to be "friends" :lol:


I wouldn't know how ask either. :lol:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Well I haven't got many friends either, so I'm befriending everybody on this thread! Coming, ready or not ....and take your fingers off those ignore buttons please! :lol:


I thought about doing that.... but then my insecurity kicked in.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Am I one of them unnoticed members? :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Chinquary said:


> I love to accept them if people send them but I don't send them because it seems to assumptive... I never know at what point people become 'friends'... like my work colleagues that I get on well with, or uni people that I sit with every week... are they friends or acquaintance or just people I talk to? I just don't know. =[


Well is all I can say is.. You will notice.. on some threads we all argue.. But can be agreeable on the next thread.. no blood shed or tears.. Just a bit of sweat with slight stress levels.. 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Am I one of them unnoticed members? :lol:


no, but i am :scared:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Well is all I can say is.. You will notice.. on some threads we all argue.. But can be agreeable on the next thread.. no blood shed or tears.. Just a bit of sweat with slight stress levels..
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Ya make it sound like ya married :lol:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

metame said:


> no, but i am :scared:


I notice you a lot maybe not reply but do see


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Well is all I can say is.. You will notice.. on some threads we all argue.. But can be agreeable on the next thread.. no blood shed or tears.. Just a bit of sweat with slight stress levels..
> 
> :lol: :lol:


i wouldnt say that all was no blood shed or tears...
i know the effects some have had on people.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> i wouldnt say that all was no blood shed or tears...
> i know the effects some have had on people.


Metame so do I... But hopefully now.. we have built a bridge.. and are getting on over it.. xxx

And you are one of the noticeable members... X


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Chinquary said:


> Ya make it sound like ya married :lol:


Please dont use foul language at me.. :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> I notice you a lot maybe not reply but do see





momentofmadness said:


> Metame so do I... But hopefully now.. we have built a bridge.. and are getting on over it.. xxx
> 
> And you are one of the noticeable members... X


"i talk so much in the hopes that one day i will find the one who hears the silences in my sentences, the tears in my laughter and the need behind my advice. and then i can stop talking so much because i wont be as scared..."

or something like that :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> "i talk so much in the hopes that one day i will find the one who hears the silences in my sentences, the tears in my laughter and the need behind my advice. and then i can stop talking so much because i wont be as scared..."
> 
> or something like that :lol:


Now..  Metame.. You know.. I try and try and try and try an try that half my keys are now blank to have good chats with you..  x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Now..  Metame.. You know.. I try and try and try and try an try that half my keys are now blank to have good chats with you..  x


huh?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

metame said:


> "i talk so much in the hopes that one day i will find the one who hears the silences in my sentences, the tears in my laughter and the need behind my advice. and then i can stop talking so much because i wont be as scared..."
> 
> or something like that :lol:


It's gonna take someone a fair while to work that out


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> It's gonna take someone a fair while to work that out


thats not the exact quote... i cant remember it word for word 

and come now, rona, you know it'll never happen


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

metame said:


> thats not the exact quote... i cant remember it word for word
> 
> and come now, rona, you know it'll never happen


Is that a challenge?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> thats not the exact quote... i cant remember it word for word
> 
> and come now, rona, you know it'll never happen


Ive seen that before.. But can't think where but you are right the quote isn't quite right it goes on about laughter and tears.. etc etc..


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Is that a challenge?


no, just the truth...


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Chinquary said:


> I thought about doing that.... but then my insecurity kicked in.


Probably a wise move - just finished and haven't made any new friends cos everybody has gone to bed  But I HAVE developed RSI :lol:

And now Metame's given me something too deep for my brain to cope with :idea:, so I think an aneurism is on the way too...:cryin:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Kiwi said:


> Probably a wise move - *just finished and haven't made any new friends cos everybody has gone to bed*  But I HAVE developed RSI :lol:
> 
> And now Metame's given me something too deep for my brain to cope with :idea:, so I think an aneurism is on the way too...:cryin:


Is that true?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Ive seen that before.. But can't think where but you are right the quote isn't quite right it goes on about laughter and tears.. etc etc..



"i talk so much in the hopes that one day i will find the one that listens, not to what i say, the funny jokes, concerned lectures, big words, but to what i dont say. i need to find the one who hears the crying in my laughter, the one that sees the personal urgency in my advice. i need to find someone who hears my silences, then i can stop talking so much because i wont be so scared"

this is why i keep so much crap.. couldnt find it in a google search so emptied my chest out and it was in the blather folder :lol:
i used to live on blather :/


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> "i talk so much in the hopes that one day i will find the one that listens, not to what i say, the funny jokes, concerned lectures, big words, but to what i dont say. i need to find the one who hears the crying in my laughter, the one that sees the personal urgency in my advice. i need to find someone who hears my silences, then i can stop talking so much because i wont be so scared"
> 
> this is why i keep so much crap.. couldnt find it in a google search so emptied my chest out and it was in the blather folder :lol:
> i used to live on blather :/


But Metame.. why I have kept bits like that in my memory.. is it cause I sometimes kinda relate to it? x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

metame said:


> "i talk so much in the hopes that one day i will find the one that listens, not to what i say, the funny jokes, concerned lectures, big words, but to what i dont say. i need to find the one who hears the crying in my laughter, the one that sees the personal urgency in my advice. i need to find someone who hears my silences, then i can stop talking so much because i wont be so scared"
> 
> this is why i keep so much crap.. couldnt find it in a google search so emptied my chest out and it was in the blather folder :lol:
> i used to live on blather :/


Thats a really good quote. Would have liked you for it, but I dare not!! So gonna rep you instead:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thats a really good quote. Would have liked you for it, but I dare not!! So gonna rep you instead:thumbup:


A fear of the like button?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> A fear of the like button?


Nah just a fear of Matme red blobbing me!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> A fear of the like button?


i dont like the like button

and i guess everyone could relate to it in some ways
im just gonna give up tho

sled dog - thanks


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Is that true?


Actually no and I do have new friends!! Just couldn't work my own mail 

Oooh thank you friends, lol -I've got a warm glow in my cockles :001_tt1:! I can highly recommend befriending :thumbup: x


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Actually no and I do have new friends!! Just couldn't work my own mail
> 
> Oooh thank you friends, lol -I've got a warm glow in my cockles :001_tt1:! I can highly recommend befriending :thumbup: x


yay i have my furst fwend!!  fank ooo!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Made Me have a look now .. I have 14 but quite a lot of them don't even come on here anymore ... Did I drive them away with my boring drivel??


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Made Me have a look now .. I have 14 but quite a lot of them don't even come on here anymore ... Did I drive them away with my boring drivel??


a fair few of mine are banned :scared:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Chinquary said:


> Exactly. I like having friends but it's worth ignoring that I can add people to save any embarrassment.


LOL never let embarrassment stop ya, hell half the peeps on pf oooze shame factor :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> People are only as 'noticed' as they make themselves be. If they post new threads, join in with chat and start adding people as friends & chatting to them then they will soon become 'noticed'.
> 
> Perhaps the member doesn't want to be a big part of the forum? Perhaps they are happy with just chipping in every now and then and are enjoying their time on the forum as they are. Maybe they don't have all that much time to spend on the forum?
> 
> ...


Exactly, the forum shouldn't really be about who has (or hasn't) the most "reps", "likes" or "friends" 

I am sure if we were inclined we could all pick out members and "befriend" them, but it's meaningless surely unless we feel we may have at least some common interest


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Exactly, the forum shouldn't really be about who has (or hasn't) the most "reps", "likes" or "friends"
> 
> I am sure if we were inclined we could all pick out members and "befriend" them, but it's meaningless surely unless we feel we may have at least some common interest


I don't think it's meaningless if you feel the person is nice, you never know if they may become more than a name on your friends list if you make the effort and they realise that they have been noticed 
I've helped several newbies integrate more into the forum, just by saying hello


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> I don't think it's meaningless if you feel the person is nice, you never know if they may become more than a name on your friends list if you make the effort and they realise that they have been noticed
> I've helped several newbies integrate more into the forum, just by saying hello


*Do you not think Rona that life in the "real" world is the same? Some are folloers some are leaders.You also will get those that just want to take a back seat and watch things unfold.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Do you not think Rona that life in the "real" world is the same? Some are folloers some are leaders.You also will get those that just want to take a back seat and watch things unfold.*


Yes Jan, but there are also those that never get the chance to be who they want to be due to either circumstance, lack of confidence or some trauma in their life.
If a friendly hello and a little chat can make a difference, then it's worth a go.
When I'm out with the dog, I usually smile and say hello to everyone. Some stop for a little chat, some say hello and walk past, others just look straight through me, but I've made the effort and have met some very nice people just by a friendly hello


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Exactly, the forum shouldn't really be about who has (or hasn't) the most "reps", "likes" or "friends"
> 
> I am sure if we were inclined we could all pick out members and "befriend" them, but it's meaningless surely unless we feel we may have at least some common interest


Or there could and more than likely is a few members out there, very much like I was. Not forum/facebook savvy and totally unsure on how it all worked, and sometimes you spot peoples posts and want to join in, and if its on a fast moving thread you can sometimes inadvertantly get "ignored", which makes you a little more nervous about posting again. I spotted many threads that looked fun etc and joined in, but, it took a while for others to notice me. Actually on the fun threads think it was DD and Sammy that noticed me and it felt really good that I was beginning to settle in here. 

For the younger members that have grown up with computers and networking sites its easy to forget that some/most of us older members are a heck of a lot more hesitant about how all this works.  Up until about 10years ago I couldnt work a computer let alone the internet. :scared:


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

I ain't got no friends :lol::lol:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Probably a wise move - just finished and haven't made any new friends cos everybody has gone to bed  But I HAVE developed RSI :lol:
> 
> And now Metame's given me something too deep for my brain to cope with :idea:, so I think an aneurism is on the way too...:cryin:


:lol: Well I accepted. =p


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

You cant force people to speak or be chatty if it is not in there nature, maybe they want to be quiet, maybe they are happy as they are. 

There is only so much a person can do on a forum im afraid. :thumbup:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I think I friended everyone on this thread... though I couldn't find the button for some people...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Chinquary said:


> I love to accept them if people send them but I don't send them because it seems to assumptive... I never know at what point people become 'friends'... =[


Same here, and also cos pf is my first time on a proper forum, I'm still not sure about forum etiquette (sp?) and don't want to assume anything, just in case I get it wrong.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i unsure about friends unless i know them personally. i'm a lurker lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> You cant force people to speak or be chatty if it is not in there nature, maybe they want to be quiet, maybe they are happy as they are.
> 
> There is only so much a person can do on a forum im afraid. :thumbup:


No you can't, but you can give them the opportunity, it's up to them if they want too or not 



dexter said:


> i unsure about friends unless i know them personally. i'm a lurker lol


I'm the same (not the lurker bit obviously :lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

I generally don't request friends unless I know them personally as I don't like worrying if they will add me or not 

I'm the same on or off the internet, I generally talk when spoken to when in a group 

I'm an introvert


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> I generally don't request friends unless I know them personally as I don't like worrying if they will add me or not
> 
> I'm the same on or off the internet, I generally talk when spoken to when in a group
> 
> I'm an introvert


Your not going to believe this, but I'm an introvert too 
I hardly talk to anyone in real life


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

rona said:


> No you can't, but you can give them the opportunity, it's up to them if they want too or not
> 
> I'm the same (not the lurker bit obviously :lol


Absolutely rona, i would just find it more difficult with it being such a big forum etc.

Because of so many newbies etc joining all the time i would find it hard to notice if just one certain member was being left out or not noticed.

I wouldnt want to leave anybody out its not in my nature, i talk to everybody i like to think and come across as having a friendly manner. ( no sarky comments you lot) :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

dexter said:


> i unsure about friends unless i know them personally. i'm a lurker lol


We all do a bit of lurking :blush:, I've had a lovely morning saying hello to my new friends and lurking on their pages and posts to get to know them better :biggrin:. Somehow it feels less like 'lurking' on those homepages once the gesture of friendship has been made. We have such nice people on PF! If you do find you've made a mistake or fall out it is easy enough to 'un-friend' people, although everybody can be 'off' now and then and if you liked them once, chances are that you can make peace again eventually...


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm a bit of a loner/loser by nature :lol: Plus I'm not really the type to wanna get involved in disagreements really!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Same here, and also cos pf is my first time on a proper forum, I'm still not sure about forum etiquette (sp?) and don't want to assume anything, just in case I get it wrong.


You could have been describing my first 6mths or so on hear. :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

SashaXx said:


> I'm a bit of a loner/loser by nature :lol: Plus I'm not really the type to wanna get involved in disagreements really!


I would say thats very sensible


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> I don't think it's meaningless if you feel the person is nice, you never know if they may become more than a name on your friends list if you make the effort and they realise that they have been noticed
> I've helped several newbies integrate more into the forum, just by saying hello


Tis true. I was a lurker for ages until auntie Rona encouraged me. So I think any newbies who have joined and unsure about contributing it does help.

I would LIKE auntie Rona for her post, but alas I fear your wrath!!:lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I will bother with the likes anyone I like..eventually penny may drop.....but truly the are some pfs whose posts i appreciate and read often and do not really feel that it matters wheter we have a formal request or not...still like them all the same...


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

dexter said:


> i unsure about friends unless i know them personally. i'm a lurker lol


I know where you are coming from there about friend's and even real friend's sometimes we cant trust:001_unsure:
Im a bit of a lurker :yikes:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I decided awhile back to welcome all the newbies,must admit that I like just lurking and have never asked anyone to be a friend (just call me Billy No Mates):thumbup:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

suewhite said:


> I decided awhile back to welcome all the newbies,must admit that I like just lurking and have never asked anyone to be a friend (just call me Billy No Mates):thumbup:


Hello Billy. **waves** :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

For me it isn't about how many friends I have on my list, how many reps I get, how many likes I happen to get as this isn't about that, it is a place I can come and enjoy others view, relax, gain knowledge and express my own in a honest way. I am not worried about being the most popular, most well known member on the board. However it is a nice feeling to know your posts that have come straight from the heart a lot of the time have been agreed with and respected and the 'likes' do mean a lot in that way, they do not go un noticed. That is a bonus on top.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

rona said:


> Your not going to believe this, but I'm an introvert too
> I hardly talk to anyone in real life


Yeah it takes me a while to speak to people.

Nice to meet another introvert :lol:

I don't want to people to hate me etc...so I tend not to say anything unless I'm sure what I'm saying is true.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

bird said:


> You could have been describing my first 6mths or so on hear. :lol:


I've only been on here since last September myself:thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

i will talk to most people and dont mind being freinds with people on here thats the way every one gets to no each other


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> i will talk to most people and dont mind being freinds with people on here thats the way every one gets to no each other


I dont mind being friends with anyone...but i do tend to chat via p.m's to the same ones...mostly the ones i am comfy with as i have known a little while via here and FB

Juliex


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

I try to talk to people, but I find this a struggle. In real life I don't go out much so I don't really talk to many people . I get help to talk to people in real life .

But I do try :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

trixiemixy said:


> I try to talk to people, but I find this a struggle. In real life I don't go out much so I don't really talk to many people . I get help to talk to people in real life .
> 
> But I do try :thumbup:


I'm not confident in real life, not all the time any way, certain situations make me wanna crawl back to the hole I came from.................actually scrap that, there aint no way my face is ever going back to her fanny :scared:
anyway back on track, I have panic attacks in a large group gathering, unless theres alcohol involved lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

trixiemixy said:


> I try to talk to people, but I find this a struggle. In real life I don't go out much so I don't really talk to many people . I get help to talk to people in real life .
> 
> But I do try :thumbup:


You are doing a great job of chatting to us here now:thumbup:
Keep up the good work


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I'm not confident in real life, not all the time any way, certain situations make me wanna crawl back to the hole I came from.................actually scrap that, there aint no way my face is ever going back to her fanny :scared:
> *anyway back on track, I have panic attacks in a large group gathering, unless theres alcohol involved* lol :lol: :lol:


Me too 

Nice to find someone the same :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

trixiemixy said:


> Me too
> 
> Nice to find someone the same :lol:


I think most peeps here have similar issues, maybe not exact but along the same lines xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

mollymo said:


> You are doing a great job of chatting to us here now:thumbup:
> Keep up the good work


thanks, it makes a change for me to be talkative 



Waterlily said:


> I think most peeps here have similar issues, maybe not exact but along the same lines xx


Yeah, I think so.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm un-noticed by most. I'd like to think I have made a couple of friends on here but am shy


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> I'm un-noticed by most. I'd like to think I have made a couple of friends on here but am shy


I noticed ya  Think your cool :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I am the opposite, I am just a serial talker, would you believe that i actually talk more in real life than i do on here  It's my specialist skill  :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm un-noticed by most. I'd like to think I have made a couple of friends on here but am shy


I don't think you are unnoticed, we haven't really chatted but i recognise you and your posts


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I am the opposite, I am just a serial talker, would you believe that i actually talk more in real life than i do on here  It's my specialist skill  :lol:


I can believe it  :lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm un-noticed by most. I'd like to think I have made a couple of friends on here but am shy


Erm can someone tell me if they heard a noise. :eek6: I do not have you down as shy. :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I can believe it  :lol:


There is another word for it but i won't say it because it would get too many likes :lol:

I am never offended if i get ignored though :thumbup:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> There is another word for it but i won't say it because it would get too many likes :lol:


Chatterbox
Natterer
Talkative
To name but a few..................love ya really :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bird said:


> Chatterbox
> Natterer
> Talkative
> To name but a few..................love ya really :thumbup:


dont forget,
Big mouth
motor mouth
yap trap
gobby

:lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

bird said:


> Chatterbox
> Natterer
> Talkative
> To name but a few..................love ya really :thumbup:


 :001_wub:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> dont forget,
> Big mouth
> motor mouth
> yap trap
> ...


Still not the word i was thinking of


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I'm not confident in real life, not all the time any way, certain situations make me wanna crawl back to the hole I came from.................actually scrap that, there aint no way my face is ever going back to her fanny :scared:
> anyway back on track, I have panic attacks in a large group gathering, unless theres alcohol involved lol :lol: :lol:


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry - done a lot of likes to you all but can't help it :lol: This thread makes me happy :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*In real life i'm shy and very angelic.
No seriously,my outlook on life is simple.People either like me and talk to me,or its their loss and they can ignore me.*


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> dont forget,
> Big mouth
> motor mouth
> yap trap
> ...


I WAS trying to be polite. 



RAINYBOW said:


> Still not the word i was thinking of


Oh, you mean Gobsh1te :lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *In real life i'm shy and very angelic.
> *


PMSL :lol: or in young speak WOTEVAR.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *In real life i'm shy and very angelic.
> *


hahahabullshithahahahahahahahabullshithahahahahabullshithahahahahabullshithahahabullshithahahahahabullshit :lol: :lol:



bird said:


> I WAS trying to be polite.
> 
> Oh, you mean Gobsh1te :lol:


I was been polite  :lol: :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *In real life i'm shy and very angelic.
> No seriously,my outlook on life is simple.People either like me and talk to me,or its their loss and they can ignore me.*


In my younger days I used to be really hurt if people didnt like me - now I don't give a ****! - It is there loss.

Erm.... janice - you dont come across as shy to me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

CAstbury said:


> In my yonger days I used to be really hurt if people didnt like me - now I don't give a ****! - It is there loss.
> 
> Erm.... janice - you dont come across as shy to me! :lol: :lol:


*Ah thats because i hide it SO well..:lol::lol:*


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

bird said:


> Erm can someone tell me if they heard a noise. :eek6: I do not have you down as shy. :lol:


I am - honest! Put me in crowd of people and I go to pieces. REALLY shy 

But...... once I know someone I dont shut up!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> I am - honest! Put me in crowd of people and I go to pieces. REALLY shy
> 
> But...... once I know someone I dont shut up!


omg your describing me


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> omg your describing me


Oh no! I'm the English version of Waterlily! :scared: :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> Oh no! I'm the English version of Waterlily! :scared: :scared: :lol: :lol:


:lol: oh what a lucky world we live in :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Joules&Greyhounds (Jan 31, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I am the opposite, I am just a serial talker, would you believe that i actually talk more in real life than i do on here  It's my specialist skill  :lol:


Thank goodness I'm not the only one! I used to really embarrass my ex, as would quite happily strike up a conversation with anyone to pass the time of day. I regularly make conversation with waitresses, bar staff, check out ladies at the supermarket ... I can't help it :lol:

I like to think I'm friendly and I know I will talk to anyone - but in all honesty, life isn't a popularity contest and if people like me and notice me, then great (provided it is 'attention' for the right reasons) but I don't really care if they don't. However, due to time and probably just like - I (and most other people) will always be more friendly with some people I know than others. It's a fact of life.

You can't like or be friends with everyone, no matter how hard you try!

I think the same is true in forums too - although I'm a newcomer to here, I am an established member of another forum, which is sometimes accused of being 'cliquey'. The honest truth is - I've been a member of that forum for years, I've met a lot of the other regular members and there are certain members that I know better than the others - either through e-mail, face to face or simply the fact that we have more in common than other members. So yes, perhaps it can seem 'cliquey' - but there is always room for more members, more friends and more people to meet up with, but, it can't be forced and as such I am more likely to become better friends with those with common ties.

Just as in real life - I have lots of friends (of different sexes, ages, backgrounds etc) through horses, dogs or from university, work or that regularly go to the same pubs or clubs that I go to. I don't have any friends that I've met at a sci-fi book convention for example, as although I am sure they are lovely people - that isn't what floats my boat!

Forums are diverse places - even those with a common interest, like this - and everyone finds there place, just as everyone finds a place in life :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Joules&Greyhounds said:


> Thank goodness I'm not the only one! I used to really embarrass my ex, as would quite happily strike up a conversation with anyone to pass the time of day. I regularly make conversation with waitresses, bar staff, check out ladies at the supermarket ... I can't help it :lol:
> 
> I like to think I'm friendly and I know I will talk to anyone - but in all honesty, life isn't a popularity contest and if people like me and notice me, then great (provided it is 'attention' for the right reasons) but I don't really care if they don't. However, due to time and probably just like - I (and most other people) will always be more friendly with some people I know than others. It's a fact of life.
> 
> ...


Spot On and OMG you DO talk as much as me :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Joules&Greyhounds (Jan 31, 2011)

That was me trying to me concise as well. I'm a world class waffler if allowed to be :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Joules&Greyhounds said:


> That was me trying to me concise as well. I'm a world class waffler if allowed to be :lol:


That's why i like the forum because people can just ignore me when i rant on :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Spot On and OMG you DO talk as much as me :lol: :thumbup:





Joules&Greyhounds said:


> That was me trying to me concise as well. I'm a world class waffler if allowed to be :lol:


You are the type of people who wear me out in real life.
Having to concentrate for long periods of time to someone waffling, just to make sure I don't miss something important in amongst it all


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rona said:


> You are the type of people who wear me out in real life.
> Having to concentrate for long periods of time to someone waffling, just to make sure I don't miss something important in amongst it all


AWwww i do draw breath sometimes Rona


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> You are the type of people who wear me out in real life.
> Having to concentrate for long periods of time to someone waffling, just to make sure I don't miss something important in amongst it all


i waffle sometimes
but i dont expect people to listen
and i never say anything important!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I have my cant shut her up days and my cant be a*sed days, But i wouldnt say im shy.. Can take me a while to get going but then you cant keep me quiet :lol:
I think when i first joined i was a little unsure as i question my own knowledge alot and worried about getting involved in serious threads.. now i just stick my big feet in if i feel like it and sod it. Have to say i probably post more in general chat and read more of the others and take in the wealth of knowledge and experiance.
I always forget about the friends thingy, when i remember i can go on a rampage and add a few then forget for months 
I do notice new members and try and say hi as often as possible.. had some really good newbies lately imo :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm just good at sticking my toes in occasionally and then once I start I can't stop haha


----------



## Joules&Greyhounds (Jan 31, 2011)

That's is classic comment Rona! 

I think it is why I like animals, I can just waffle on as much as I like (and I do - I've received some odd looks out riding or out walking when I'm having a full blown, one sided conversation with a horse or a dog) and I never feel like I'm taking too much conversation time up! 

I do always try to keep it short and to the point when talking to people, but I'm so easily side-tracked too and forever going off on tangents whilst talking, that I think it is usually an epic fail! :lol:

Like metame, I don't always expect people to listen to my waffle though either!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> i waffle sometimes
> but i dont expect people to listen
> *and i never say anything important*!


bullshitt


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> bullshitt




it's true.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> it's true.


bullshitt


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

metame said:


> it's true.


errrr it's not


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> bullshitt





RAINYBOW said:


> errrr it's not


bloody well is


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

:lol:And who are you to judge?:lol:




We are!!!!!! take THAT


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah well i dont have to listen to your **** and can believe what i want 
at least i know the truth and you lot are all misguided eejits. 


:scared:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> yeah well i dont have to listen to your **** and *can believe what i want*
> at least i know the truth and you lot are all misguided eejits.
> 
> :scared:


see that was important :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> see that was important :thumbup:


no it wasnt 

cfa...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> no it wasnt
> 
> *cfa.*..


you swearing at me :confused1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

metame said:


> no it wasnt
> 
> cfa...


..he,he..the true pearls of wisdom...honest and to the point!!!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Erm.... what does 'cfa' mean?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> Erm.... what does 'cfa' mean?


dunno


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Erm.... what does 'cfa' mean?





Waterlily said:


> dunno


1. cant tell you
2. you dont wanna know


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> 1. cant tell you
> 2. you dont wanna know


if you called me one then yes I do


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> if you called me one then yes I do


no you dont
it's not nice!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> no you dont
> it's not nice!


then why call me one :confused1:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> then why call me one :confused1:


because im not nice.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> because im not nice.


I can see :scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I can see :scared:


THANK YOU!
finally someone believes me!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> THANK YOU!
> finally someone believes me!


thats not how most peeps are with there mates though


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

CFA
All I can think of is Cat Fanciers Association.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

I know what it means, Cant be F******* arsed.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> thats not how most peeps are with there mates though


huh?


Mr Giz said:


> CFA
> All I can think of is Cat Fanciers Association.


haha, yeah, mooney's a whole association to herself...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> I know what it means, Cant be F******* arsed.


lol! not when i say it as an insult


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

metame said:


> lol! not when i say it as an insult


well i am intrigued now to find out what it means.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> lol! not when i say it as an insult


well thanks for that, so nice of you 



KathrynH said:


> well i am intrigued now to find out what it means.


me too, though really if someone wants to sprout nasty lil definitions at me then I dont give a toss tbh :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> well thanks for that, so nice of you
> 
> me too, though really if someone wants to sprout nasty lil definitions at me then I dont give a toss tbh :lol:


well no we dont like personal insults to you hun xx


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

cfa....? urban dictionary failed me. =[


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well thanks for that, so nice of you
> 
> me too, though really if someone wants to sprout nasty lil definitions at me then I dont give a toss tbh :lol:


it wasnt exactly at you
i used to use it as you use knob


Chinquary said:


> cfa....? urban dictionary failed me. =[


yeah it would do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

rona said:


> Today I've just noticed a member that has been here for 6.5 months and made almost 1000 very nice, friendly and caring posts.
> For some reason they seem to have been invisible, they haven't made any friends and don't seem to have much rep (which I think they deserve)
> I find it a pity that such a nice member can go so unnoticed


I've heard back from this lovely person and had a chat via pm :thumbup:

Part of the reason that they haven't integrated into the forum is because they aren't "good" (their words) with computers and have been worried about upsetting people.

I'm sure they wouldn't


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

rona said:


> I've heard back from this lovely person and had a chat via pm :thumbup:
> 
> Part of the reason that they haven't integrated into the forum is because they aren't "good" (their words) with computers and have been worried about upsetting people.
> 
> I'm sure they wouldn't


i am sure you are right:thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> I've heard back from this lovely person and had a chat via pm :thumbup:
> 
> Part of the reason that they haven't integrated into the forum is because they aren't "good" (their words) with computers and have been worried about upsetting people.
> 
> I'm sure they wouldn't


*Well after some of the insults on this thread i'm wondering was it worth it?*


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well after some of the insults on this thread i'm wondering was it worth it?*


*It was worth it for me as I have made some nice friends on here since this thread started . So thankyou to those who added me and have been friendly :thumbup:*


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well after some of the insults on this thread i'm wondering was it worth it?*


That wasn't my doing Jan, so to me yes it was, there's been far more nice posts.
People not being pleasant could happen on any thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> *It was worth it for me as I have made some nice friends on here since this thread started . So thankyou to those who added me and have been friendly :thumbup:*


Made it doubly worth it then :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> *It was worth it for me as I have made some nice friends on here since this thread started . So thankyou to those who added me and have been friendly :thumbup:*


hi hun how ya doin:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

rona said:


> Made it doubly worth it then :thumbup:


*Yes, it does!! Thanks *


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

borderer said:


> hi hun how ya doin:thumbup:


*I'm good thanks......This thread has helped me quite a bit *


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> *I'm good thanks......This thread has helped me quite a bit *


good just keep talking have some fun:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

borderer said:


> good just keep talking have some fun:thumbup:


I will try :lol:

I was already friends with PoisonGirl on here, but this thread made me friends with many more and also has given me the confidence to comment on more threads!! :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

the people ive spoken to on here have been realy nice and i aint been joined very long


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> the people ive spoken to on here have been realy nice and i aint been joined very long


and bordie loves ya happy face:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> the people ive spoken to on here have been realy nice and i aint been joined very long


Thanks for the add!! I haven't been joined long joined about 2 weeks ago


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

borderer said:


> and bordie loves ya happy face:thumbup:


lol youve made me blush now lmao


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

It is usually a good place to be - lots of good advice and friendly debate - though sometimes it can get a bit heated. 

I love it :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> Thanks for the add!! I haven't been joined long joined about 2 weeks ago


thats ok your a fellow staffy lover lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> thats ok your a fellow staffy lover lol


I adore staffies :lol:

They are brilliant!

I know it get's a bit heated sometimes, but I try to stay out of it when it does!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> I adore staffies :lol:
> 
> They are brilliant!
> 
> I know it get's a bit heated sometimes, but I try to stay out of it when it does!


Best way :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> I adore staffies :lol:
> 
> They are brilliant!
> 
> I know it get's a bit heated sometimes, but I try to stay out of it when it does!


staffs are a gourgeous gentle dog i would love another one 
and its the best way to stay out of the way of heated debates i tend to do the same its easier that way


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

rona said:


> Best way :thumbup:


Most definitely :lol:

I think it's stupid that people have to argue though!! 
But I just keep my distance and wait till people have let off their steam and things quietened down :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> staffs are a gourgeous gentle dog i would love another one
> and its the best way to stay out of the way of heated debates i tend to do the same its easier that way


I would love another one too, but many rescue one's can't live with another one , also mine's really, really timid , think she may have been mis-treated makes me sooooo mad . How do people do it? :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> Most definitely :lol:
> 
> I think it's stupid that people have to argue though!!
> But I just keep my distance and wait till people have let off their steam and things quietened down :lol:


Oh I like a good argument sometimes :devil:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> I would love another one too, but many rescue one's can't live with another one , also mine's really, really timid , think she may have been mis-treated makes me sooooo mad . How do people do it? :cursing:


ahh bless her does your head in dont it how can people be so cruel


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> ahh bless her does your head in dont it how can people be so cruel


I wish I knew :crying:

But she's slowly getting there had her a year now


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

rona said:


> Oh I like a good argument sometimes :devil:


Occasionally I do, but only if it's worth it


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> I wish I knew :crying:
> 
> But she's slowly getting there had her a year now


ahh thats good bless her she looks lovely on her pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> ahh thats good bless her she looks lovely on her pics


Yeah, I couldn't ask for a better dog.

She's cuddly (_maybe a bit too cuddly, :lol:_, she's loving, attention seeking, cheeky, and very special . I love her so much :001_wub:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> Yeah, I couldn't ask for a better dog.
> 
> She's cuddly (_maybe a bit too cuddly, :lol:_, she's loving, attention seeking, cheeky, and very special . I love her so much :001_wub:


my old staff was very loving she used to love sitting on your lap or curled up by your legs on the setee


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> my old staff was very loving she used to love sitting on your lap or curled up by your legs on the setee


She doesn't settle though, if you stop stroking her she will push your hand round etc.....she hate's you stopping, spoilt brat that she is :lol:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> She doesn't settle though, if you stop stroking her she will push your hand round etc.....she hate's you stopping, spoilt brat that she is :lol:


thats my type of dog though a cuddly one


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> thats my type of dog though a cuddly one


yeah it's my type of dog too


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

I feel a new friendship blossoming here :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

rona said:


> I feel a new friendship blossoming here :thumbup:


Yeah so do I :lol:

Thank-you for starting this thread :lol:
Made may friends :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

rona said:


> I feel a new friendship blossoming here :thumbup:


yeah defo a new friendship


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> yeah defo a new friendship


Yeah it is :thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

bird said:


> I didnt know/realise about the friends thing either.  Then I noticed it and started friends requests to a few that I liked going on their posts.
> 
> Think you and DT were my first friends. :thumbup:


********************************************************

Whats The Friend Thing???

I agree with the poster who mentioned the good thing about the LIKE icon It's Shows people that their posts are liked. More so than The Green Blobs I think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

you can send friend requests on here


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

rona said:


> Today I've just noticed a member that has been here for 6.5 months and made almost 1000 very nice, friendly and caring posts.
> For some reason they seem to have been invisible, they haven't made any friends and don't seem to have much rep (which I think they deserve)
> I find it a pity that such a nice member can go so unnoticed


I didn't realize I'd been here that long.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

trixiemixy said:


> you can send friend requests on here


Yes, But not every Like comes with a Friend request...I was just pointing out that the likes are easy and you see them as soon as you get them 

I really cannot see the problem with the likes..


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

me neither I quite like the likes :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Chinquary said:


> I thought about doing that.... but then my insecurity kicked in.


Ditto, that's why I can't send a friend request, but I'd accept any that came my way. I feel safer with cyber friends here with than real people outside.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Ditto, that's why I can't send a friend request, but I'd accept any that came my way. I feel safer with cyber friends here with than real people outside.


Me too  Friendship request on its way 

I owe you a debt of gratitude Rona. By befriending everybody on this post (including the likes) I have made over 40 new friends (!) and they are all lovely, friendly people. OK, so we may not know each other very well yet but given time, we will.

I remember the first person who befriended me on my very first day on the forum was VAL001 - I sent a friendship request as soon as she said welcome because I felt alone/bit lost. She accepted and I immediately felt better. She is a doggie person, whereas I have a cat so we don't meet very oftem on PF but I will never forget her kindness that first day. Little things like that matter and help to bring us together. It's what makes PF special  x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks kiwi.:thumbup: I've sent a reply, but it's still showing up as unanswered so have I done it right?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Thanks kiwi.:thumbup: I've sent a reply, but it's still showing up as unanswered so have I done it right?


i find it still says unanswered for a little while but im not sure why even when i have accepted people


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Thanks kiwi.:thumbup: I've sent a reply, but it's still showing up as unanswered so have I done it right?


Yup! Worked a treat  Thanks! x


----------

